# Mon premier Iphone



## Deleted member 1146516 (15 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Galaxy S9 et je voudrais changer pour Apple car je ne supporte plus Android 8.0. (pourtant j'ai toujours été fan d'Android). Mais là, ils commencent à faire n'importe quoi sans compter les surcouches.


C'est pour ça que je veux passer à Apple. Ce qui sera mon premier et j'ai peur de le regretter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Car je ne connais pas trop et j'ai entendu beaucoup de critiques dessus. (Bon elles venaient des gens qui sont Android Addicte qui déteste Apple)

Enfin bref, j'arrive à ma question. J'ai un enceinte JBL qui fait Google Assistante et qui fonctionne sur Bluetooth et Wifi.

*Du coup je souhaiterais savoir si elle sera compatible avec IOS 12 pour la connectique.*

Par exemple, connecter L'IPhone XS à l'enceinte pour écouter de la musique via Bluetooth.

S'il vous plaît, soyez honnête :/

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Septembre 2018)

Si l'enceinte est bluetooth, n'importe quel iPhone pourra communiquer avec 
Il y a sans doute une application JBL qui permet d'avoir plus de fonction que la simple écoute.

Le S9 étant sorti cette année, pourquoi changer de suite ? As-tu testé avec un launcher tier pour avoir moins de surcouche ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour

si vous avez la référence de l'enceinte JBL , cela pourrait nous aider


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2018)

ThomasMG a dit:


> Mais là, ils commencent à faire n'importe quoi sans compter les surcouches.


Quelle surcouche ? Comme j'ai un S9 j'aimerais comprendre ?


----------



## Deleted member 1146516 (15 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

C'est celui là : https://www.jbl.com/voice-activated-speaker/JBL+LINK+10.html mais je viens de voir que sur le site c'est belle est bien compatible avec IOS 

J'ai posté cette question car je pensais que Apple était fermé sur ça 

 Et si je veux transférer mais données sur S9 à IPhone XS je peux ? (contact, photo)

Ben il y a la surcouche Samsung qui n'est pas terrible et Android 8.0, je trouve que c'est n'importe quoi, les versions antérieures étaient beaucoup mieux :/ Un exemple, les notifications disparaissent toutes seules avec le badge de l'application. C'est une horreur, si on s'absente une heure, on ne sait pas si on a reçu un message ou une notification. C'est un des exemples. Le téléphone en lui même est excellent mais pas Android 8.0.
J'ai essayé Apollo, c'est pas mal, mais ça reste une surcouche sur Android :/   Le déverrouillage faciale n'est pas terrible. Comme le soir par exemple car il fait sombre.  Ca marche pas tout le temps. Enfin j'ai plein d'exemples ^^ Et je suis dégouté de Android malgré que les téléphones Samsung soit parfait. Il aurait été mieux que Samsung fasse son propre OS 

Puis chez Android, au bout de deux ans le téléphone ne vaut plus rien car il n'a plus de mise à jour pour les nouvelles versions. Alors que chez Apple, l'IPhone 5S va recevoir IOS 12.

Pourtant à la base, j'adore Samsung, j'ai eu le Ace, Galaxy S2, S4, S6 Edge, S7, et le S9 x)


----------



## Wizepat (15 Septembre 2018)

Surcouche Samsung.


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2018)

Ben non, je ne vois que très peu d'applications Samsung, par contre un opérateur ne se gêne pas d'une mettre une bonne couche comme Orange par exemple. Mais sur le fond, ce n'est pas un problème puisqu'on peut virer ce qui ne plait pas.


----------



## Deleted member 1146516 (15 Septembre 2018)

En tout cas merci pour  votre aide précieuse


----------



## MetaT5 (13 Novembre 2018)

Je te deconseille de changer.
Moi je viens du monde Apple. MacBook, iphone, iPod,...
J'ai tout laissé tombé, maintenant je suis sur PC, Androïd,... Et je ne regrette pas mon choix.

Reste sur un smartphone android, tu es beaucoup plus libre, car attention, Apple c'est très fermé.
Chez Apple ils sont très forts, ils ont reussi à inventé le jetable de luxe.
C'est que du materiel jetable comme les anciens appareils photos, les rasoirs bic,... Mais avec un prix prohibitif.
Et le pire c'est que ça marche, ils arrivent à trouver des millions de pigeons pour vendre leurs trict


----------



## Bartolomeo (4 Juillet 2019)

Y a des membres jetables ou pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Y a des membres jetables ou pas ?


@Bartolomeo
Joli déterrage


----------



## Bartolomeo (4 Juillet 2019)

Je cherchais une info et je suis tombé sur cette pépite ...


----------

